# Inzaghi:"Venire a dominare a Verona è dura. Bicchiere mezzo pieno".



## admin (28 Febbraio 2015)

*Inzaghi:"Venire a dominare a Verona è dura. Bicchiere mezzo pieno".*

"Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".


----------



## iceman. (28 Febbraio 2015)

Voglio solo bestemmiare.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In aggiornamento


No, abbi pietà, già il titolo è troppo da sopportare.


----------



## aleslash (28 Febbraio 2015)

Tutto assolutamente giusto, trovatemi una squadra che è venuta al bentegodi e ha dominato


----------



## gabuz (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni



Mah... sarà bastata l'intervista per elencarle tutte?


----------



## Dany20 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Ha sempre la scusa pronta.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento



Admin a inizio a pensare che tu provi piacere a torturarci pubblicando le boiate di Inzaghi


----------



## Peppino (28 Febbraio 2015)

Uccidetelo


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento



Ahahahahahahah. Prendi esempio dal tuo amichetto pelato e stai zitto, incapace.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Peppino ha scritto:


> Uccidetelo



....


----------



## Peppino (28 Febbraio 2015)

Quando finirà questa atroce tortura


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2015)

E' pazzo. 

Cerci trequartista ahahahahahhahahahahaha

Ma chi glielo ha dato il patentino a questo qui?!


----------



## The P (28 Febbraio 2015)

Indegno e vergognoso.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".




.


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' pazzo.
> 
> Cerci trequartista ahahahahahhahahahahaha
> 
> Ma chi glielo ha dato il patentino a questo qui?!


Barone.


----------



## Peppino (28 Febbraio 2015)

Noi tifosi milanisti dopo questo periodo ci saremo guadagnati la gloria nel regno dei cieli! Questo é puro martirio


----------



## aleslash (28 Febbraio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Barone.



Winwinwinwinwinwinwinwin


----------



## Peppino (28 Febbraio 2015)

Era pure soddisfatto e sorridente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2015)

"La squadra ha dato tutto" lo ripete in ogni intervista. E' sempre stato penoso avanti alle telecamere.

Cerca sempre di giustificarsi, ma dove vuole andare? Vigliacco, scarso e lecchino.


----------



## sion (28 Febbraio 2015)

persona veramente vomitevole..non ha nessuna vergogna..non si rende neanche conto come si rende ridicolo ripetendo sempre le stesse frasi,cioe' non ci arriva


----------



## Peppino (28 Febbraio 2015)

Chiamate il boia dell'ISIS


----------



## arcanum (28 Febbraio 2015)

Vorrei sentire delle dichiarazioni alla Mihajlovic in questo momento (possibilmente) e delle conseguenze amarissime in allenamento già da domattina.

Non mi son mai scagliato contro Inzaghi finora, forse perchè a lui son tanto affezionato, però a me sembra proprio che gli sia un pò sfuggita di mano la situazione a livello tattico e di atteggiamento nei confronti della squadra.
Mi dispiace ma una bella fetta di colpe sulla situazione attuale è sua, inutile nascondersi dietro a un dito, e questo mi spiace.

A livello individuale noi non siamo alla pari rispetto al Chievo Verona, e quella di oggi non è un'eccezione bensì una consolidata certezza. 

Non so cosa sperare per il Milan quest'anno, mi auguro che il tempo passi in fretta e quest'estate esigo cambiamenti radicali, BEN STUDIATI e un progetto valido. Sono troppe le cose lasciate al caso in questa società, non ultima la scelta di un allenatore che fondamentalmente è una scommessa. E' finito il tempo delle scommesse.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "............. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. ...........".



Questa è una perla. 
Inzaghi sei un'ostrica!!!


----------



## O Animal (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".



L'inespugnabile Bentegodi...

Chievo - Juventus: 0 - 1
Chievo - Napoli: 1 - 2
Chievo - Parma: 2 - 3
Chievo - Genoa: 1 - 2
Chievo - Inter: 0 - 2
Chievo - Fiorentina: 1 - 2


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Febbraio 2015)

non si puo' commentare un personaggio cosi' vergognoso.

finche' lo lasciano su quella panchina puo' dire e fare quello che vuole il presidente.

sta' facendo una figura ancora piu' marrone di quella che fece l'orrido orrico sulla panca interista.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Febbraio 2015)

due partite che non prendiamo gol


----------



## alexxx19 (28 Febbraio 2015)

E si è pure offeso con la presentatrice di premium...praticamente non risp più alle sue domande...ssolo perché gli ha rinfacciato di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno quando questa era una partita da vincere


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".



fan passare la voglia. 
neanche nelle annate 96-97 e 97-98 ero così scazzata e schifata a vedere le partite. 

non ho più neanche la forza di insultarli.


----------



## uoteghein (28 Febbraio 2015)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> E si è pure offeso con la presentatrice di premium...praticamente non risp più alle sue domande...ssolo perché gli ha rinfacciato di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno quando questa era una partita da vincere



Che fallito disgustoso.
Si permette anche di fare l'arrogante e rispondere liquidando le domande.
Cacciatelo, sta macchiando l'onore del Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".



Tante bestemmie. Tante, ma tante, tante!


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".



C'è qualcuno che possiamo dominare? Almeno la Virtus Entella?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2015)

No dai vabe è un eroe senza vergogna


----------



## The P (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. *Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto*".



Ma poi si rende conto che ripetere sempre questa frase dopo aver subito con Empoli, Chievo, Cagliari e compagnia è umiliante per i giocatori. Bah, non ho parole.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Marzo 2015)

Vabbe dai, è impensabile battere chiunque ormai. Forse solo Cesena e Parma no perché sono le uniche che abbiamo battuto e le due più scarse della serie. Fa prima a dire che è impensabile per il Milan vincere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Marzo 2015)

Ci sta trollando tutti da mesi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Marzo 2015)

Inibitelo


----------



## milan1899 (1 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> C'è qualcuno che possiamo dominare? Almeno la Virtus Entella?



L' Entella ha un buonissimo gioco, come vuoi pensare di dominarla? A San Siro men che meno, noi siamo il Milan, non puoi pensare di dominare certe squadre, l' anno scorso erano in C (Champions?)....
Questo direbbe quel mentecatto !! Basta non ho più voglia di vedere sto scempio....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Marzo 2015)

È semplicemente incompetente. Non sa mettere in campo una squadra in modo ordinato. Poi non so che partita abbia visto, ma è stato il Chievo a fare la partita nella ripresa. Al di là di Inzaghi comunque è appuratoche questa rosa è davvero poca cosa. In estate dovranno esserci cambiamenti radicali anche nello staff. Non è possibile che quel maledetto Tognaccini sia ancora lì. Lui e le sue maledettissime vasche di sabbia.


----------



## Schism75 (1 Marzo 2015)

L'ha detto davvero che era dura dominare la squadra più scarsa del campionato?


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Marzo 2015)

non coment


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Marzo 2015)

Avrei da dire solamente tante bestemmie, ma le società e l'allenatore non sono degni nemmeno di quelle.



Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".



.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".



C'è da morire a sentire le sue parole, sono assurde, ma seriamente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Marzo 2015)

Ovviamente saldissimo sulla panchina, più sicuro del posto di Ancelotti o di Mourinho.


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> "La squadra ha dato tutto" lo ripete in ogni intervista. E' sempre stato penoso avanti alle telecamere.
> 
> Cerca sempre di giustificarsi, ma dove vuole andare? Vigliacco, scarso e lecchino.


è fissatissimo con stà frase.
da fine gennaio dice anche che *"dare tutto non basta"*

altro che davids,stam,crespo...pippo per il nuovo staff rivolgiti a morandi tozzi e ruggeri


----------



## Milo (1 Marzo 2015)

Ormai m'e passata la voglia di vere le nostre partite, bruttissime e noiosissime.

Mamma mia speriamo che questa situazione sia di allenare che di società cambi al piu presto


----------



## Love (1 Marzo 2015)

ma è sempre dura con tutti...ma siamo il Milan o il cesena...non capisco..


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".



Mi sono addormentato prima del quarantesimo minuto... 
Grazie Inzaghi.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".




no comment...


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Marzo 2015)

La partita non l'ho vista.Figuriamoci se spreco il sacro tempo del Sabato sera per questa ciurma di falliti,ma le dichirazioni sono ultra imabrazzanti,come sempre.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Marzo 2015)

Uff, un disco rotto. Espulgiti da quella panchina, incompetente tu e il tuo geometra. Grazie Nano per questo scempio settimanale.


----------



## Nicco (1 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".



Siamo comunque arrivati ad un momento in cui tutto il mondo calcistico è conscio dell'inettitudine di Inzaghi, io ho visto la partita in spagnolo ed i commentatori non hanno fatto altro che sparlare e renderlo ridicolo, sottolineando la pochezza di questo Milan. Critiche e dubbi su Inzaghi emergono in tutti i programmi sportivi. Io credo che in casa milan purtroppo tutti sappiano qual'è la situazione ma nessuno può fare nulla se non il geometra o il pregiudicato.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Marzo 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> due partite che non prendiamo gol



Non abbiamo subito gol dal Chievo, formazione che ha segnato di meno di tutto il campionato. Grazie Inzaghi


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2015)

Ma poi rappresenta tutto ciò che NON è nello spirito del milanista: sempre a richiedere rigori, a lamentarsi, a chiedere conferme sulle decisioni arbitrali ai bordocampisti. Basta, basta, basta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi rappresenta tutto ciò che NON è nello spirito del milanista: sempre a richiedere rigori, a lamentarsi, a chiedere conferme sulle decisioni arbitrali ai bordocampisti. Basta, basta, basta.



Tale giocatore, tale allenatore. E se da giocatore ci passavamo sopra perché segnava, da allenatore invece vengono fuori soltanto i difetti. E' uno strazio, questo non è un mestiere che fa per lui. Basta guardarlo in faccia: è invecchiato di 10 anni.


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2015)

ennesime dichiarazioni inaccettabili,contrarie allo stile Milan,sempre se esiste ancora


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".



Ma dove vogliamo andare? ma ci rendiamo conto? o noi siamo tutti rimbambiti (scusate la parola), ma dice sempre che abbiamo fatto una buona partita ecc ma che partita vede?  leggo in giro gente che dice "ee ma se abbiamo i giocatori scarsi cosa centra pippo?" lol mi stanno dicendo che come rosa siamo inferiori a Chievo,ATalanta, Empoli ecc?? non credo, ancora non hanno capito che non abbiamo un gioco,ho visto tantissime partite e siamo l'unica squadra che lascia sempre giocare l'avversario, non pressiamo MAI senza palla, se ne deve andare non ne posso più.


----------



## Tobi (1 Marzo 2015)

Siamo arrivati al punto di giocare peggio del Chievo, squadra che storicamente gioca un calcio pessimo


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi rappresenta tutto ciò che NON è nello spirito del milanista: sempre a richiedere rigori, a lamentarsi, a chiedere conferme sulle decisioni arbitrali ai bordocampisti. Basta, basta, basta.



esatto,hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Marzo 2015)

bisogna essere veramente senza spina dorsale per rimanere su una panchina a prendere insulti.

ma non ha piu' un briciolo di orgoglio ....

a furia di prendere schiaffoni a destra e a manca si stanchera' di dire stupidaggini...


----------



## walter 22 (1 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".



Gli si è incantato il disco.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Marzo 2015)

Io pensavo che le trollate di Allegri fossero insuperabili. Invece no.


----------



## de sica (1 Marzo 2015)

Comunque ha veramente una mentalità da perdente eh.. capisco la scarsa qualità della rosa, però siamo pur sempre il Milan


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".



Dichiarazioni che lasciano perplessi. La famosa miglior condizione fisica che stanno ancora cercando dal 2012, ma prima o poi arriverà state tranquilli ed uno stare in campo praticamente imbarazzante.

Che Milan gente, che Milan, questi non si vergognano mai.


----------



## Alex (1 Marzo 2015)

sembra prenda in giro i tifosi, ieri a rai 2 ha detto che col verona possono arrivare al quarto risultato utile consecutivo. Non dice però che in 3 partite abbordabili ha fatto solo 5 punti. Cacciate questa capra, o almeno ordinategli il silenzio stampa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Marzo 2015)

Mi diverte il fatto che parla di 2 partite senza subire gol. Il Chievo ha il *peggior attacco del torneo* con 18 gol segnati, il Cesena e 4 in questa classifica e gli abbiamo affrontati a San Siro. Ed ora c'e da essere felici di non subire gol dalle squadre piu scarse della Serie A? Madonna che coraggio che sto pagliaccio.


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mi diverto il fatto che parla di 2 partite senza subire gol. Il Chievo ha il *peggior attacco del torneo* con 18 gol segnati, il Cesena e 4 in questa classifica e gli abbiamo affrontati a San Siro. Ed ora c'e da essere felici di non subire gol dalle squadre piu scarse della Serie A? Madonna che coraggio che sto pagliaccio.



Parliamoci chiaro, se non ci fosse stato un pesante contratto di Seedorf ancora in essere Inzaghi sarebbe stato cacciato a fine gennaio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, se non ci fosse stato un pesante contratto di Seedorf ancora in essere Inzaghi sarebbe stato cacciato a fine gennaio.



Ma Seedorf non ha il contratto fino al 2016? Cioe...vogliono continuare un altro anno con questo indegno pur di non spendere soldi per un allenatore decente? Gia Ventura per noi sarebbe tanta roba... Poi parliamo di un costo eccessivo di ca 4 millioni all anno, niente da strapparsi i capelli in confronto alle spese idiotiche per la rosa.


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma Seedorf non ha il contratto fino al 2016? Cioe...vogliono continuare un altro anno con questo indegno pur di non spendere soldi per un allenatore decente? Gia Ventura per noi sarebbe tanta roba... Poi parliamo di un costo eccessivo di ca 4 millioni all anno, niente da strapparsi i capelli in confronto alle spese idiotiche per la rosa.



Lo spauracchio purtroppo c'è. Difficile avere tre allenatore a libro paga per questo Milan. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Aron (1 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo spauracchio purtroppo c'è. Difficile avere tre allenatore a libro paga per questo Milan. Staremo a vedere.



Mi son fatto l'idea che sia ancora sulla panchina per uno di questi motivi (o tutti e due): evitare danni d'immagine per non intaccare l'ingresso di nuovi soci e/o patto tra la proprietà e Inzaghi per rescindere il contratto unilateralmente a fine stagione.


----------



## Aron (1 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io pensavo che le trollate di Allegri fossero insuperabili. Invece no.



Allegri faceva conferenze noiose, ma di cavolate ne diceva poche. 
Inzaghi invece fa dichiarazioni allucinanti, forse mai viste nella storia del calcio italiano. Molto molto peggio di Mazzarri e Stramaccioni.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Dal campo il rigore su Destro sembrava più netto. L'episodio comunque è difficile da valutare. Se sono deluso? Vorrei rivedere la partita. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato ed avuto delle occasioni: la traversa di Honda e l'occasione di Menez. Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Oggi purtroppo abbiamo perso altri due giocatori. Dobbiamo essere più bravi e cinici nell'ultimo passaggio. Venire qui e dominare è dura per tutti. Nelle ultime due fare siamo migliorati sul possesso di palla. Il 4-2-3-1? Volevamo vincere questa partita, quindi ho rischiato negli ultimi dieci minuti. Quattro giocatori offensivi tutti insieme? Non abbiamo i centrocampisti in ottime condizioni che ci permettono di avere equilibrio. Cerci attaccante o solo esterno? Io penso che Alessio possa fare la seconda punta ed anche il trequartista se avessimo una condizione migliore. A volte ho fatto giocare 4 attaccanti, oggi 3. Più di così non si può fare. Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo. La questione centravanti? Quando si gioca con due punte, tutte e due devono dare una mano alla squadra. Oggi Destro ha fatto una buonissima partita. Quando hai Pazzini in panchina, che sta bene, è giusto dargli spazio. Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".



ieri sera per la 4° volta quest'anno non ho visto il Milan e sono stato benissimo... peccato che poi mi sono messo a leggere questi rigurgiti di imbecillità


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ieri sera per la 4° volta quest'anno non ho visto il Milan e sono stato benissimo... peccato che poi mi sono messo a leggere questi rigurgiti di imbecillità



Io ero a cena in un ristorante che aveva il maxischermo e (cosa rara) l'audio attivato: avrò visto in tutto 3 minuti di partita


----------



## mandraghe (1 Marzo 2015)

> "Ma non è facile giocare contro il Chievo, è? Stanno tutti dietro, corrono e vogliono salvarsi. Non prendiamo gol da due partite, vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno.



No, il bicchiere è vuoto, perché è evidente che te lo sei scolato prima di rilasciare queste dichiarazioni.




> Più di così non si può fare.



a genio, guarda che affrontavamo il Chievo, mica il Bayern!



> Cerci l'ho voluto io e cercherò di valorizzarlo.













> Alla squadra non posso rimproverare nulla. Ha dato tutto".


----------



## cris (1 Marzo 2015)

no ma va bè, è incredibile ragazzi. ma cosa dice?


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Marzo 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> no ma va bè, è incredibile ragazzi. ma cosa dice?


e noi tifosi che fino a poco tempo fa credevamo che contro il Chievo qualsiasi risultato diverso dalla vittoria fosse negativo

comunque anch'io faccio l'inzaghi e mi rifiuto di credere alla realtà...mi rifiuto di credere che questo periodo surreale del milan possa continuare a lungo. Già da questo settembre vedremo un'altra situazione


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Marzo 2015)

Ma non si vergogna a parlare così?..ma chi crede di allenare, il bari?!..


----------



## sion (2 Marzo 2015)

sinceramente,non pensavo fosse cosi inzaghi come persona..lo sto rivalutando in negativo e di molto


----------

